# Ideas for Pumpkin Soup?



## Marrow Man (Oct 16, 2009)

Someone recently gave us an organically grown pumpkin (from Minnesota). She mention that we should cut it in half, bake in in the oven at 350 for about an hour, then scoop out the insides and make a soup out of that. She gave some suggestions but I can't remember them.

Does anyone have any such soup recipes they might be willing to share?


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 16, 2009)

Starting with the pumpkin already roasted off.


Ingredients:

2 TBSP Olive Oil blend or Butter

2 Yellow Onions

2 Ribs of Celery

3 Cups Heavy Whipping Cream

6 Cups Chicken Stock or Water

7 Strips of Smoked Bacon

2 Garlic cloves

1 Clove

2 TBSP Cinnamon

1 TSP Nutmeg

1/2 Cup Brown Sugar

2 Cups Mascarpone Cheese


1. Rough chop onions, celery, and garlic. Add butter and or oil along with aromatics to a hot small 8 Quart sauce pan.

2. Sweat the aromatics until all of the flavor is released and the onions are turning brown. Almost a carmelized look. The sugar in the onions will begin to break down. They should be a nice brown color. Not black.

3. After aromatics are carmelized add pumpkin pulp along with chicken stock. Bring to a boil then turn down heat to a simmer. Simmer soup until all ingredients are soft with no extra bite to them. About 30-40 minutes.

4. While soup is simmering add clove, nutmeg, cinnamon, along with 2 cups of the heavy whipping cream, and brown sugar.

5. With the remaining whipping cream whip in a mixing bowl or in a beater. Whip cream until it forms peaks. Basically your making whipped cream. This is going to be the garnish for the soup.

6. Reserve whipped cream in cooler.

7. Take the bacon and cook off it off. You want it to be nice and crispy. Once the bacon is cool break it into small bite size pieces. Similar to bacon bits.

8. Soup should be done. Take the soup and strain the solids from the liquids. Make sure you remove the clove. Save both liquid and solids. Get out the blender and add the solids from the soup into the blender. Slowly add the liquid from the soup into the blender. You should have about 1 part solid to 3 parts liquid in the blender. Turn on the blender on pulse and slowy puree' the soup. You'll want a nice velvety consistency with the soup. Repeat the processs until you've used all the liquid. Sometimes you may have some liquid and solids left over. If the soup gets to thick just add more liquid even water will be ok. If you like a richer soup add more cream and some whole butter.

9. Season the soup with Salt and Pepper to taste. Maybe even a small pinch of Cayenne. Very small pinch! Adjust the soup with more cinnamon if needed. Once the soup is pureed "Fold In" the Marscapone Cheese. This is a technique where you gently fold the cheese into the soup with a rubber spatula. The idea is to create a white marbled look with in the soup. The back drop "yellow" from the pumpkin and the folded in melted cheese creates a really nice appearance. Not to mention flavor!

10. Serve the soup either in mugs or soup bowls. Garnish with the whipped cream from the cooler, and sprinkle the smoked bacon on top of the cream. You can even take some fresh chives cut very thinly and add as the garnish.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 16, 2009)

Thought this sounded good but I haven't had the chance to try it yet; from Wegman's 


Spiced Apple-Pumpkin Soup

MAKES 8 cups ACTIVE TIME: 45 min TOTAL TIME: 1 hour 15 min 

1 small (about 1 1/2 lbs) pie pumpkin
1-2 Tbsp Wegmans Basting Oil
Salt and pepper to taste
2 stalks celery, chopped (about 3/4 cup)
1/2 sweet onion, chopped (about 1 cup)
2 Braeburn apples, peeled, rough chopped
2 Tbsp Wegmans Butter
1 Tbsp Wegmans Clover Honey
1/8 tsp ground cloves
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp Wegmans Pure Vanilla Extract
2 small bay leaves
4-5 sprigs fresh thyme, stripped, rough chopped
3 Tbsp all-purpose flour
2 cups Food You Feel Good About Vegetable Culinary Stock
2 cups Wegmans Apple Cider
1/2 pint Wegmans Heavy Cream
Food You Feel Good About Pumpkin Seed Oil
creme fraiche
link
Add All Ingredients to List

You'll Need: Baking sheet, stockpot or braising pan

Preheat oven to 350 degrees


1. Roast pumpkin: Slice unpeeled pumpkin into 2-inch chunks; remove seeds and pulp. Toss with basting oil; season with salt and pepper. Roast on baking sheet, flesh side up, about 25 min until flesh is soft. Scrape flesh from peel. Set aside.

2. Add celery, onion, and apple to bowl; toss.

3. Melt butter in stockpot on MEDIUM; add onion/apple mixture. Raise heat to MEDIUM-HIGH. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Cook, stirring, until slightly caramelized, 6-8 min.

4. Stir in honey, ground cloves, cinnamon, vanilla, bay leaves, thyme, and pumpkin. Add flour; stir and cook 1 min.

5. Add stock and cider to pumpkin mixture; stir. Bring to a boil on MEDIUM-HIGH. Reduce heat to LOW and simmer 30 min. 

6. Discard bay leaves. Puree mixture using stick blender or in batches in blender.

7. Add cream, stirring as you add. (Optional: Puree again for extra-creamy texture.) Ladle into warm bowls; drizzle with pumpkin seed oil and dollop with creme fraiche.



[Fruits & Vegetables ]

Fruits and Vegetables: 3/4 cup(s)
[Low Sodium ]

Calories: 240
Nutrition Info: Each serving (1 cup) contains 240 calories, 23 g carbohydrate, (2 g fiber), 1 g protein, 15 g fat, (9 g saturated fat), 45 mg cholesterol, and 75 mg sodium.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have an exact recipe. But, I like it with chicken stock, heavy cream, a little salt and pepper, and curry powder.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)

dump it out?


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 17, 2009)

Never heard of pumpkin soup.

Could be good. Although I saw cloves in a recipe, sadly cloves make me deathly ill.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2009)

Soup!?!?!?

Make pies out of that thing!

Oh the humanity! wasting a nice pumpkin by making soup out of it....

I'm going to have to go lay down for awhile... the trauma is just too much....


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 17, 2009)

I could make pie(s), but Tim's not a fan--he prefers sweet potato pie, preferably courtesy of his mother.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 17, 2009)

I will post my wife's recipe for Harvest Chowder later. It is out of this world good. The first time she told me about it I doubted. I should not have. No one has ever tuneddown deco de on it and shehas fed it to hundreds over the years.


----------



## Houchens (Oct 17, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> I could make pie(s), but Tim's not a fan--he prefers sweet potato pie, preferably courtesy of his mother.


But I am a HUGE fan of anything pumpkin!!! Maaayyybe you could make a little of both...a small pumkin pie (just for the two of "us") and a pot of the soup...if there is enough for both, if not, you should make the soup and invite a friend  over on "Friday" night.

-----Added 10/17/2009 at 10:22:15 EST-----



OPC'n said:


> dump it out?


Does this mean you don't like pumpkin?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 27, 2009)

interesting


----------



## JennyG (Oct 28, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> dump it out?


I expect it makes good compost


----------



## Tripel (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know any good recipes, but I know that the absolute worst meal I have ever had was a pumpkin, curry, and mushroom soup. I was in high school, and my family was invited to Sunday lunch in the home of a sweet young couple in our church. They told us they had prepared their favorite soup for us. They were so proud of it, but my parents and I all had a very hard time getting it down. Very sweet people, but very bad soup.


----------

